

Antisocial: Social widget blocking Chrome extension - geoffb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pghncadecdbeoiklgemofaoampiiicmn

======
rch
How long before this is a common feature in all browsers? Can't happen soon
enough for me.

Also I would like something that would actually partition my browser session
on a per-tab or per-window basis - perhaps with rules for particular sites, or
even patterns of data exchange.

I should at least be able to control/limit merging my news-browsing context
with my messaging context in the browser itself.

